# Anyone Toured on a Jamis Aurora?



## Banjo (27 Dec 2012)

Quite like the look of these for occassional touring (2 days to a week type tours) but dont know anyone who has owned a Jamis bike so a bit wary.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/jamis/aurora-2013-touring-bike-ec041517


----------



## vernon (27 Dec 2012)

What is there to be wary about?


----------



## Banjo (27 Dec 2012)

vernon said:


> What is there to be wary about?


Probably nothing but its a brand I havent come across. Have you ridden one?


----------



## vernon (27 Dec 2012)

Banjo said:


> Probably nothing but its a brand I havent come across. Have you ridden one?


 
I found myself having to ride an unfamilair brand in France when my Dawes Galaxy fractured a rear drop out. As the Galaxy was close to needing an extensive refurb after the tour, I turned up at Decathlon in Orleans and found a B'Twin Triban 7 complete with rear rack, 24 gears, hub dynamo lighting all for £400 all I had to do was buy pedals and swap over saddles. The bike looked as ugly as sin but I could have spent a day or so trying to get the drop out brazed with no guarantee of the fix or curtailing the tour with additional expense of getting back home a week earlier than on the booked services.

The spec of the bike indicated that it was up to the job and it proved to be the case. It was as comfortable and as fast as my Dawes Galaxy. I used it for touring and audaxing and it's now owned by a pal who came on tour with me in Germany Austria and Hungary this summer.

There's nothing in the spec to suggest that the Jamis won't deliver. If you want to consider something in the same price range look atthe Decathlon Riverside 7. Everything that my Triban, now out of production, was and lots more. 

I'd not bat an eyelid at purchasing the Jamis if I was in the market for a £600 tourer.


----------



## rich p (27 Dec 2012)

Reviews seem pretty good Banj. It's a steel at that price!


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2012)

It must be worth having because it sounds as though it comes off Star Trek 

Steve


----------



## billflat12 (28 Dec 2012)

Can recommend edinburgh bicycle co-ops revolution country explorer as VFM, if its a better known name you prefer then their 2012 ridgeback voyage is down to 650. from 850


----------



## Banjo (28 Dec 2012)

Have bought one, should be in the Cardiff shop within the week .They had a 2012 model in stock which I almost bought until I realized the spec is different.
The 2012 one has 30 tooth smallest chainring and 11 28 cassette which I thought a bit high for loaded touring. The 2013 model has 26 smallest chain ring Which will make a big difference on long uphill pulls with camping gear . Cant wait now, Im like a kid waiting for Xmas 

Never ridden with bar end shifters before, I guess I will get used to them.


----------



## vernon (28 Dec 2012)

Banjo said:


> Never ridden with bar end shifters before, I guess I will get used to them.


 
Bar end shifters encourage a relaxed riding style. I had a Dawes Galaxy with bar end shifters and I often found that I was reaching for phantom ones on my bikes with STI shifters.

They performed faultlessly and if the indexing goes you can always resort to friction changing.

Have a long and happy partnership.


----------



## Banjo (28 Dec 2012)

vernon said:


> Bar end shifters encourage a relaxed riding style. I had a Dawes Galaxy with bar end shifters and I often found that I was reaching for phantom ones on my bikes with STI shifters.
> 
> They performed faultlessly and if the indexing goes you can always resort to friction changing.
> 
> Have a long and happy partnership.


Cheers .

Relaxed riding style sounds good to me. 

only recently stopped reaching for downtube shifters now I will keep trying to change gear with the brake levers no doubt.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2012)

It looks a good bike for the price. I like bar end shifters. A while ago my tourer's gears needed re-indexing, so I shifted temporarily over to friction shifting. That was about 6 months ago and I like the accuracy of changing gear by ear to keep the chain running silently that I still haven't got round to tweaking the barrel adjuster.


----------



## Banjo (1 Jan 2013)

Couple of Pics from its maiden voyage this morning. After usual seat position fiddling etc feels really comfortable and a pleasure to ride. Bar end shifters are easier to use than I thought they would be.


----------



## P.H (1 Jan 2013)

Looking good.
I don't understand why a manufacturer who wasn't using combined gear/brake levers would fit canti brakes. V brakes with the right levers are superior in every way, except maybe aesthetics if you're a traditionalist. That aside, it looks very fit for purpose, lets hope the weather continues so you can get the miles in.


----------



## Banjo (1 Jan 2013)

I was a bit concerned about how the brakes would perform but after riding it Im quite happy that they stop the bike without undue force on the levers. Havent tried them in the wet yet but suspect they will be ok.

Riding on 32c tyres was like a magic carpet compared to 23 at 120 psi . 

Not as nippy as a racer obviously but that applies to the rider as much as the bike.

I am looking forward to doing some Audax rides that I have done before so I can compare times. I have a feeling that overall it wont be that much slower with the extra comfort making up for out and out speed.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jan 2013)

It looks really good, especially at that price. A rear rack and some leather dye on that lovely brooks and your laughing 

Looking at the Evans bike, it actually came with a rear rack. Did you remove yours or did you not get it from Evans in the end?


----------



## Cycleops (2 Jan 2013)

Looks like a nice bike especially for the money, and it's Reynolds steel! Happy touring.


----------



## Banjo (2 Jan 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> It looks really good, especially at that price. A rear rack and some leather dye on that lovely brooks and your laughing
> 
> Looking at the Evans bike, it actually came with a rear rack. Did you remove yours or did you not get it from Evans in the end?


 
Came with a rack but leaving it off for now ,I use either a seat bag or a seat post barbag for day rides. Did a 25 miler today in drizzly rain including some dirty country roads. Quick wipe over with a bit of kitchen towel spotless again. Im loving the mudguards .

Have only used proofide on the Brooks, have had it about 6 months now,transferred it from another bike.






PS Pie plate and reflectors will be staying on. I couldnt give a flying monkeys about bike fashion


----------



## jay clock (2 Jan 2013)

Excellent for the money.


----------



## Michael Bindl (28 Mar 2013)

Banjo said:


> Came with a rack but leaving it off for now ,I use either a seat bag or a seat post barbag for day rides. Did a 25 miler today in drizzly rain including some dirty country roads. Quick wipe over with a bit of kitchen towel spotless again. Im loving the mudguards .
> 
> Have only used proofide on the Brooks, have had it about 6 months now,transferred it from another bike.
> 
> ...


hi,
what is the maximum clearance front and back on your aurora?
please give me a quick note!

thanks,
michael (munich, germany)


----------



## Banjo (29 Mar 2013)

Do You mean mudguard (fender) clearance ?


----------



## Michael Bindl (29 Mar 2013)

Banjo said:


> Do You mean mudguard (fender) clearance ?


sorry, wanted to know what maximum tire size is possible...
thanks michael


----------



## Banjo (29 Mar 2013)

I have 32 c tyres on mine fairly certain it would take larger if wanted. Will take some close up pictures when I can so you can judge for yourself. Alternatively if you google Evans Cycles you can ask questions about individual bikes on their website. They ask the manufacturers experts then post the answer.


----------



## Trail Child (29 Mar 2013)

Popular mid price brand from the US. Popular here too in Canada. I have one friend that has a Jamis MTB and a couple have triathlon bikes from them.


----------



## Michael Bindl (30 Mar 2013)

waiting for your pics...


----------



## Banjo (31 Mar 2013)

Keep waiting then my camera is playing up.


----------



## Banjo (1 Apr 2013)

Had to take these on my phone camera so may be of only limited use. I think you could fit 35 c maybe even 40c tyres but would recommend contacting Jamis or Evans Cycles for a definitive answer. The tyres in the pictures are Bontrager Racelights 32c .The bike comes with Vittoria Ranndoneur 32c.


----------



## oldfatfool (1 Apr 2013)

Rusty Nuts already your not keeping up with the cleaning regime then


----------



## Michael Bindl (1 Apr 2013)

Hi banjo, thank you so much for your efforts, this is exactly what I wanted to see...
What frame size is your Aurora, what size are you?

Thanks again,
Michael


----------



## Banjo (1 Apr 2013)

I am 177 cm tall inside leg stand over height 84cm bike is a size 55. tried the 57 which felt way to big for me.

Longest ride to date was 110 hilly kms in one day.Felt fresh as a daisy afterwards.Bike is very comfortable to ride,absorbs rough road surfaces very well even with the racelights pumped up to 110 psi.

The original Vittoria tyres were on 80 psi and had a tread pattern, they were fine and I did a couple of 100 km plus rides ok but I prefer the racelights which make the bike a bit more fun to ride on the road.


----------



## Banjo (1 Apr 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> Rusty Nuts already your not keeping up with the cleaning regime then


 
Shamefull isnt it In my defence the bike is a bit of a work horse and is used daily. No excuse I know.


----------



## Titanium (9 Apr 2013)

Hi Banjo. Those photos were taken down Barry Cold Knap, is that right?
I'll look out for you on the road, around Barry/Penarth/Cardiff.
My tourer is a dark green Claud Butler Dalesman, just so you know. Yellow bar tape.
All the best. Mark.


----------



## Banjo (12 Apr 2013)

Titanium said:


> Hi Banjo. Those photos were taken down Barry Cold Knap, is that right?
> I'll look out for you on the road, around Barry/Penarth/Cardiff.
> My tourer is a dark green Claud Butler Dalesman, just so you know. Yellow bar tape.
> All the best. Mark.


 
Hi Mark.well spotted those pics were in Cold Knap park. I quite often ride down Andrew road in Penarth then over Pont Y Werin bridge .


----------



## Titanium (17 Apr 2013)

Cheers Banjo. Probably will spot you sooner or later.
Bye, Mark.


----------



## Banjo (19 Feb 2014)

14 months on and I still love the bike. Its carried me 4100 kms so far in all weathers. Maximum days ride 220 kms.

I havent done any fully loaded touring on it but have carried 4 heavy panniers of shopping and it rides fine like that.

Its biggest plus point is its incredibly comfortable on long rides. Its also very sure footed on less than perfect roads giving me confidence to descend faster on this than I would on the race bike. Its a bit heavy uphill but has suitable gears to get you up there.

The canti brakes are ok but not wonderfull. You need to toe the front brake pad in a lot to stop it squealing , this means you only get half the use out of the pads as the back end is not worn much when the front end is worn out. Rear wheel brake is fine.

So far only bits replaced are front brake blocks and one chain.

If I am just going out for an hours fresh air on my own this is the bike I jump on as its just got that fun to ride factor that is indefinable really.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the update - always nice when folk do this rather than just ask a question - get answers - do a runner - other folks can then benefit from your experience whether good or bad.

In your case clearly good

I liked your comment that you don't give a sod about supposed bike fashion - cyclists are meant to be independent free thinkers, not slaves to marketing/desperate to fit in with this morning's trend.

Did you ever figure out how big you can get the tyres? (sorry if I read the thread too quickly) - if you end up going more fully loaded I can recommend 37 or 38 - really nice cushioning/go anywhere except severe off road. And not actually slow.

With regard to the outrageous additional expense of brake blocks you have been subjected to after your initial purchase  I can recommend along with a few other folks on here the canti pads from 

http://www.discobrakes.com/

bought 8 at a time.

all the best

I look forward to more posts.

(I personally don't like drops and prefer More slope on the top tube but it looks like a good non pretentious bike to me)


----------

